# Need some video links of wood carving like bill anderson's video.



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

only for learning purpose.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are two excellent sources for wood carving videos, particularly for beginners.

http://blog.mischel.com/gene-messers-carving-videos/

http://blog.mischel.com/arlene-carverswoodshop-carving-videos/


----------

